# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ditari i ndienjave...

## AsgjëSikurDielli

Mund të ketë qenë çaji i mëngjesit që më shtyu të mendoj për ndienjat e mia, ose thjesht më dhimbnin këmbët nga reumatizmi dhe vendosa të shkruaj për ndienjat, nuk e di, sidoqoftë, pas një pauze të shkurtër prapë po hap këtë temë.

urdhëroni pra, ditari është gjithë i juaji. unë qëmoti, po mundohem të mos ndiej më asgjë...

----------


## angeldust

Ahhh sikur ta dija sa here te tjera me teper do perpiqem te heq kirurgjisht shpirtin, e nuk kam per t'ja dale dot mbane. 

Te pakten do isha e pergatitur paraprakisht per dhimbjen qe me pret cdo here qe e provoj...

Lum te pashpirtet, sepse e tyrja eshte mbreteria e tokes!

----------


## Veshtrusja

8 dhjetor

Dua te marre sa me shume frym por me duket sikur gryka eshte shume e vogel sa qe nuk mund te thithi dot ate ajer qe kerkon...

----------


## Hekurani1

8 dhjetor...
Ka kohe qe po perpiqem ta permbylli doreshkrimin e nje drame, qe here me del komedi, e here-here tragjikomedi. Njeri nga personazhet vazhdimisht me nxjerr probleme duke ndryshuar karaktere shpesh edhe brenda dites. Sidoqofte,  shume shpejt Drama me titullin "Jo gjithmone bie shi", do te jete ne duart e lexuesve.

----------


## marsela

sedi pse po ne kto momente  do te doja vetem te mbeshtetja koken lehte ne kraharorin e mamit, si dikur, e te qaja me denese..jam vertet e lodhur nga te kerkuarit forca per te ecur perpara edhe ateher kur asnje qelize e trupit sme bindet,jam e lodhur nga se theni vetes neser do te jete nje dite e bukur e jam e lodhur se kerkuari fillin per ta cmbeshtjelle  nje here e pergjithmone kte tis merzie e trishitimi qe me rrethon..
sa e madhe dhe e pafund qenka deshira  e njeriut per pak prehje e qetesi...

----------


## |-|e|\|a

u zhvesh deri ne shperfytyrim per te te ndjer, 
nuk dihet ne fitoi c`kerkonte apo humbi c`kishte, 
dihet qe te ndjeu deri atje thelle ku  fjala c`ngjyros ndjenjen, 
rikthehet per te rigjetur rrugeve te hershme
vec hijen i ke lene, 
po tani?
ah, tani mjaftohet me peshtjellimet qe i le ajrit nga pas....

(kur
deri kur
keshtu pa drite sysh?)

----------


## Altina

03/12/08

peshtjellim i pafytyre avujsh, si dikur ku asgje s'ishte me e paqarte se ajo qe perpiqej te qartohej ne tentime  te kota per ndjeshmerie....
Tanime xhamat e veshur te zyres tregojne per nje tjeter pamje dritash, gjysem te vdekura ne te ftohtin mosperfilles dhe arrogant te kesaj buzembremjeje te trishtur heshtaz....

----------


## Mjellma

Keto dite disi kam ndryshu...
Nuk jam ajo qe kam qen tani 4 vite por jam ndryshe...petkun tim te ri e ke vesh edhe shpirti im... zemra ime dal nga dal po vershohet nga dashuria...

----------


## Altina

09/12/03

Paraprijne te dridhurat e nje te ftohti te ulur kembekryq ne Tirane dhe asgje me shume...
Mbetet fakt i padiskutueshem se te tilla dritherima hyjne dhe me thelle trupit tim....

----------


## ALBA

Aty ku kryefjalet  shquhen  ne fjali u zhduken si mjegull .Fjalia ngeli vetem me foljet e saj pyetse .Pse ? ku ? si ?
Nuk me pelqen fjalia vetem me folje te cilat nuk kane kuptim per cfare flitet .

----------


## Altina

10 Dhjetor ....

Paralele etjesh .......
Te paprekshme ndjesite e lena pas....
te paktat zemerata te dimrit perpiqem te largoj sot...

----------


## vana

Sec mu kujtua sot kjo fraze e njohur, dhe sme hiqet nga mendja: " Ne jeten tende do te jem nje pike shume e vogel qe te dashuron. Dashuria e nje pike do te duket pa vlere, por mos harro qe edhe yjet nga large jan te vogla......." !
Dedikuar njeriut qe nuk din te vleresoj gjerat me te vogla dhe te thjeshta, qe ne realitet tregojn kuptime te plota!

----------


## Teli

Lëkundet gjethja e zverdhur, lëkundet dhe hesht
S'i ka mbetur asnjë forcë për ta mbledhur...
Një frymë e lehtë frynë në këtë fundvjeshtë
Sa për ta rëzuar përtokë, gjethen e zverdhur.


Erë e lehtë frynë, për fatkeqsi të gjethes - gjethe e mjera...
Era e lehtë,  nuk  tregoi  mëshirë për gjethen e tharrë
E rëzoi në pikë të ditës, dhe vijoi tej gjetheve tjera
Po, po,  e rrëzoi era e lehtë gjethen, kam plot dëshmitarë

----------


## Altina

12/12/03

mijra dritare te vogla......
kalime pa emer....
te mbyllura me pas ne hapje te rruges time te eger ne hap .......

----------


## Hekurani1

12 dhjetor...
Pas dymbedhjete dite ftohjeje, ne oren 12 te dites se dymbedhjete te muajit dymbedhjete, leshoi pe! Me puthi 12 here!
Çuditerisht sot jam dashuruar me shifren 12, sepse per 12 here me shume m'u shtua dashuria per DiDi-ne syjeshile!

----------


## leci

14-12

.....pikerisht pse te njoh mire te dua..
jo perhere thua ate qe mendon,shpeshhere eshte inteligjenca jote qe zoteron komentin..
asnjeri nga ne nuk eshte ai qe mendon..dhe akoma me pak ajo qe themi..
poshte nje qetesie ndoshta te rreme,sigurisht te pavetedijshme,ndodhet nje vullkan perhere ne alarm..
..nuk jep gjithçka nga vetja,por ofron aq shume sa qe edhe ti nuk e imagjinon.
por shume pak jane ata persona qe mund te shohin me te vertete brenda teje.
zoteron nje siguri te palekundshme dhe je gati per te sfiduar gjithçka,pak rendesi ka çfare..
sfidon veten tende per ti treguar vleren,te tjeret nuk te interesojne,jane thjesht udhetare qe rastesisht gjenden afer teje.
nuk njeh misura gjithçka e çon ne ekstrem.
ke shume te mire dhe shume te keqe brenda teje,por ne kete moment ke gjetur ekuilibrin dhe mbi ty zoteron paqja e forces,e atij qe din sa vlen.....

koment nga nje e panjohur,ne nje pub,ne nje rrugice,te nje qyteti qe dua,i humbur nen mjegullen e nje te shtune pre-festive.

----------


## Altina

14 / 12 /2003

Nje pike nate me ka mbetur ne sy, enigme e pashprehur e vetmise time te sapo filluar.
Serisht ia nis nga fillimi, serisht vetem me veten time dhe gjurmet e lena te njerezve qe hyjne dhe dalin nga jeta ime. 
Nje pike nate me vertitet nder sy te lodhur nga endrrat e keqia.....

Shpresoj ne diellin e lindur sot...

----------


## Hekurani1

15 dhjetor... ora 02:27
Vetem edhe pak ore e do te perballem me zhurmen e Tiranes. Jam dashuruar marrezisht ne kete qytet. Sapo perfundova se lexuari nje liber te mrekullueshem qe ma shtoi edhe me dashurine per Tiranen, kete qytet te kontradites...

----------


## Altina

15/12/2003

Trajta te pashquara resh ne kete qiell te zymte, mizanskene rendesash...
Terheqe ne vete gjithe sa ka perpire galaktiave te tejetvetmuara e te stermedha ftohtesirash e i hedh krenarisht dhe mosperfilles ne kete cope toke ku te mbijetuarit jane aksidental dhe ku procesi jetesor ndjek nje ritem te shformuar zhvillimi....
Per pak Diell kane nevoj te gjithe.
Per pak diell te ngrohte e te njehesishem me driten e vertete....

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*16 Dhjetor, ding-dang*

I pata premtuar vetes, thashë: kurrë më si atë, jo më si atë. Tani po shoh se, dalngadalë po mposhtem para valëve të largëta të jetës. E do të thuash ti: kaq ishte forca e premtimit tënd, e do të them unë: ndoshta kështu duhet të jetë.

E di se nuk jam aq i fortë, sa ti kundërvihem lumenjve rrëmbyes të jetës. Duhet ta pranoj fatin tim, ti ul kokën kësaj rryme të fortë ndienjash, që më kaplojnë, sa herë kujtoj imazhin e një shpirti të largët, që më është shfaqur kohëve të fundit përpara.

Por i kam premtuar vetes ama: kurrë më si atë, jo më si atë..

----------

